# Cotas (dibujo técnico)



## Shmily

Hola, agradecería si me dijieran cómo se dice 'cotas'-referente a las cotas de un plano, un dibujo técnico, esas medidas....- en inglés.

Gracias anticipadas.!^_^ Buen fin de semana y San JORDI QUe reciban muchas rosas y muchos libros!!


----------



## Gringosimo

Shmily said:
			
		

> Hola, agradecería si me dijieran cómo se dice 'cotas'-referente a las cotas de un plano, un dibujo técnico, esas medidas....- en inglés.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.!^_^ Buen fin de semana y San JORDI QUe reciban muchas rosas y muchos libros!!


 
las medidads en un dibujo technico se dicen "dimensions".

Salud.


----------



## Shmily

Dimensions? Como dimensiones en español? entonces ,cota= dimensión. Ok.Muchas gracias por su ayuda!!

Saludos


----------



## Gringosimo

no se exactamente que es una cota pero lo lei otra vez y sopuse por el modo que lo escribio, "cota de plano", que si posible es "cutting plane" y en el dibujo cuando se asignas letras se yama un "section cut". Eso es donde se corta el parte, para ver el lado de por dentro. Las medidas se llaman "dimensions".


----------



## cristóbal

Si tienes un dibujo arquitectónico en que se llama un plano "cota" (lo cual seguido por una medida de altura) lo traduciría yo como: "level" 

o sea: "Planta cota +6,20m" sería "Plan at level +6,20m" depende... como todo, todo depende. 
he visto "planta cota" en revistas traducido como "floor level" pero con "floor" me suena un poco confuso... De todos modos, "cota" es más o menos "level".


----------



## Gringosimo

No lo pense pero sÍ sera diferente que yo ago dibujos mecanicos que tienen su propia idioma.


----------



## cristóbal

bueno, él dice "dibujo técnico" así que parece que tirará más para tu traducción, gringo.


----------



## Gringosimo

Tengo duda.  En la arquitectónica se usa la cota como 'level'.  ¿Esa es la "dimension" de altura? ¿O no te entendi bien?


----------



## cristóbal

la 'cota' en sí misma, si no me equivoco, se refiere a la misma cosa a la que se refiere en el dibujo mecánico... o sea, "cutting plane"... pero, lo que pasa es que no utilizamos el término "cutting plane" sino "plan" o "section" y en este caso, si fuera un dibujo arquitectónico, se llamaría algo así como "level"...  No sé si me explico bien.


----------



## Gringosimo

en mecanico usamos "plan view" para la primera imagen de el parte como si estuviera mirando para vajo en esa parte.  Sigientemente criamos la imagen de el lado que sera el "side view" y despues el "top view" o "bottom view" mirando de ensima o abajo. Segimos ampliando las imagenes hasta que tenemos suficiente definicion para entender la parte.

Si la parte tiene definicion por dentro que no se ve en los imagenes normales, eso es quando usamos "section cuts" a ver por dentro.  Criamos un "cutting plane" por la parte del parte que se necesita ver y le deletramos con la primera letra del alfabeto "A".  Quando asemos eso se llama "Section A-A" y la imagen que lo muestra se llama "Section View A-A".

Esa es una 'cota'?

Disculpe mi español.  Me da pena escribir como chiquito pero es lo que se.  Porfavor corrijen me.


----------



## cristóbal

Gringosimo said:
			
		

> en mecánico usamos "plan view" para la primera imagen de _la pieza_ como si estuviera mirando para _abajo_.  _Subsiguientemente_ creamos la imagen del lado que será el "side view" y despues el "top view" o "bottom view" mirando de encima o debajo. Seguimos ampliando las imagenes hasta que tenemos suficiente definición para entender la parte.
> 
> Si la pieza tiene definición por dentro que no se ve en las imagenes normales, eso es cuando usamos "section cuts" para verla por dentro.  Creamos un "cutting plane" por la parte de la pieza que se necesita ver y le designamos con la primera letra del alfabeto "A".  Cuando hacemos eso se llama "Section A-A" y la imagen que lo muestra se llama "Section View A-A".
> 
> Esa es una 'cota'?
> 
> Disculpa mi español.  Me da pena escribir como chiquito pero es lo que sé.  Por favor corríjenme.



Bueno, te he intentado corregir, pero mejor que esperes a un hispanohablante nativo.

Sólo te puedo decir cómo es en la arquitectura...  Tenemos "plans, elevations, and sections"... o sea "planos, alzados y secciones".  la cota es el nivel, o altura del plano... no es la sección ni el plano en sí mismo.

Se dice "cota" en la arquitectura cuando un plano (únicamente horizontal) no se puede llamar por su nombre habitual como "planta baja" "planta primera" etc. porque hay más de un plano horizontal dibujado de una sola planta.  Se utiliza mucho en edificios que no son convencionales y no tienen distinciones tan claras entre "plantas".  También se utiliza en el trazado de un auditorio, por ejemplo, donde hace falta más de un plano dibujado a niveles distintos.

la DRAE dice:
Altura o nivel en una escala de valores.

3. f. Mat. Altura de un punto sobre un plano horizontal de referencia.

4. f. Mat. Elemento de un conjunto que limita, inferior o superiormente, los elementos de la sucesión de un subconjunto.

5. f. ant. Acotación, anotación o cita.


----------



## Gringosimo

A ver si entiendo...  ¿en un elevacion de una casa en el plano primero sea, tendra una escala de valor de la altura y esa es la que se llama la cota?  O sea en ingles, "height dimension"?

Perdon que te molesto con esto que verdaderamente me molesta no entender.


----------



## cristóbal

How about I try and explain it in English... ¿Qué te parece?
(no hay que perdonarse , no me molesta explicarme.)

When drawing the floor plan of a house, normally, it is not necessary to use the term 'cota' however, let's say for instance that your house has, on the first floor (ground floor), two different types of windows, one above the other, on a wall.  In order to draw a plan (horizontal cutting plane) showing where these windows are on the wall you would need to draw two different plans, one at the level of the first window, and the other at the level of the second window.  Now, because both of these plans would be drawn through the same floor (the first floor in the US, the ground floor in Europe) they cannot be labeled both "first floor plan" but instead would be labeled most likely _First Floor Plan - at level 3'-5"_ and _"First Floor Plan - at level 7'-8"_ or something similar.
In Spanish this would be called "Planta baja - cota 3'-5" and "Planta baja - cota 7'-8" although most likely the measurements would be metric, of course. 
In other words, the word 'cota' is referring specifically to the level at which you are cutting the plan. 
As far as elevations and sections go... An elevation is the drawing of the exterior of one of the sides of a building.  It, by definition, does not cut through the building itself, because if it did, it would be called a section.  The elevation of a house would show the exterior of the house, window placements on the facade, brick patterns, shudders, the chimney, etc.whereas a section would show the interior of the house as well as structure within walls, floors and roof.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gringosimo

Ah! I got it.  Thanks...so much easier in my primary languange. (as I wipe a bead of sweat from my head.  )

In Aircraft that would be considered a Water Line.  Measurement from the base to an elevated position on the ship.  Only used when refering to the ship as a whole.  On a single part it wouldn't be used because there is no reference to the ground when you're considering just the part.  Then, in a very basic sense it could be called a dimension of sorts as it does give a measurement.

Thank you for taking the time to help me understand this.


----------



## lauranazario

Te aporto lo que aparece en el Oxford Spanish Dictionary:

cota = *(altura) height above sea level; (en un mapa, punto) spot height; (línea) contour; (grado, cifra) level or mark*.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Ah, encontré una mejor en el Diccionario Técnico Limusa:

cota = *(surveying, drawing) Elevation, number indicating elevation with respect to a datum; countour height or elevation.*
cota de referencia = *bench mark*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

Yo digo Acotaciones
Así lo llama mi profesor de dibujo técnico
O sea, las acotaciones son las medidas del dibujo, por ejemplo si dibujo un cuadrado que en la realidad es de 10m, y uso una escala de 1m:10m, tengo que acotar 10m. Acotar es poner las medidas reales al dibujo


----------



## gsquivel

Here the spelling checking solicited by you. I respected the context, just corrected ths mispelled words. Don't worry, probably my English looks like more or less about your Spanish. I tell you the secret. Just used the spelling checker of my machine.

"en mecánica usamos "plan view" para la primera imagen de la parte como si estuviera mirando para abajo en esa parte. A continuación criamos la imagen del lado que será el "side view" y después el "top view" o "bottom view" mirando de encima o abajo. Seguimos ampliando las imágenes hasta que tenemos suficiente definición para entender la parte.

Si la parte tiene definición por dentro que no se ve en las imágenes normales, eso es cuando usamos "section cuts" a ver por dentro. Criamos un "cutting plane" por la parte del parte que se necesita ver y le deletreamos con la primera letra del alfabeto "A". Cuando hacemos eso se llama "Section A-A" y la imagen que lo muestra se llama "Section View A-A".

¿Esa es una 'cota'?

Disculpe mi español. Me da pena escribir como chiquito pero es lo que se. Por favor corrigen me."


----------



## alc112

No
Cota= Medida

Mientras estaba tratando de dormir, recorde que eso de lo que tu hablas "section A-A" en español es "*Corte * A-A"


----------



## Lazarillo

Las cotas son las "Z" de los ejes cartesianos cuando se representan en 3D.

Perdón, cuando se representan en *2d*


----------



## alc112

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> Perdón, cuando se representan en *2d*


*

Hace tres años que hago dibujo técnico y nunca escuché eso.
hoy de casualidad encontré la definición de cota y otras cosas relacionadas:




			La acotación de un plano, es la operación más importante que realiza un dibujante, pués son las dimensiones las que definen la forma y el tamaño del elemento por fabricar.
Los componentes de una acotación tienen las siguientes denominaciones:

Cota: Expresión númerica de una cantidad
Línea de cota:  línea que marca los límites de la longitud cuya magnitud se trata de indicar.
Líneas auxsiliares de cota: son líneas accesorias que se utilizan para indicar el principio y fin de la línea de cota
Flechas: éstas tienen forma de un triángulo isosceles ennegrecido, cuya relación base altura será apróximadamente 1:4
		
Click to expand...

 
Espero que sea útil*


----------



## Lazarillo

La verdad es que hay numerosas acepciones de "cota", y la que dí es más topográfica que otra cosa. En álgebra, por ejemplo, las cotas son los límites de una sucesión. En geometría puede referirse a la altura proyectada en el plano XY como un punto, en el que se indica su valor. En geografía, topografía y ciencias afines la cota es la altura sobre el plano de referencia. Creo que en dibujo técnico se refiere a la expresión numérica de una dimensión de un objeto representado, independientemente del plano donde se proyecte.


----------



## rcshock

Gringosimo said:


> no se exactamente que es una cota pero lo lei otra vez y sopuse por el modo que lo escribio, "cota de plano", que si posible es "cutting plane" y en el dibujo cuando se asignas letras se yama un "section cut". Eso es donde se corta el parte, para ver el lado de por dentro. Las medidas se llaman "dimensions".


 

Hello Gringosimo, hasta ahora entiendo como "section cut", al equivalente en español de "plano de corte" que en ingenieía es completamente diferente a una "cota"

Una cota efectivamente es la longitud de una sección en un dibujo y en los planos se denotan con una flecha y un número


----------



## txustaboy

alc112 said:


> Mientras estaba tratando de dormir, recorde que eso de lo que tu hablas "section A-A" en español es "*Corte *A-A"



Tienes razón, aunque también se suele llamar Sección A-A, al menos en los planos aeronauticos con los que yo trabajo. Creo que el problema que tienen los "native english speakers" es que no entienden bien el concepto "cota" en un plano. Después de hablar con algunos ingenieros nativos aquí en mi empresa, me han dicho que no existe una palabra concreta para las cotas en un plano. Ellos lo llamaban "dimensions" o "measures".


----------



## zarpazo

Estimados, en general todos tienen razón, pero están mezclando los términos y ámbitos. Acá hay un pequeño glosario recopilando los términos citados:

Cota (medida entre dos puntos): Dimension
Medida : measurement; measure
Sección : Section
Corte : Cutting plane
Línea de contorno (topografía) : Contour lines
Cota de nivel (altura desde una referencia local o absoluta) : level
(Vista en) planta : top view
Elevación (dibujo desde vista lateral) : Elevation

Las definiciones de los términos son más bien dependientes de la especialidad, éstos términos se aplican para arquitectura e ingeniería estructural y civil. 

Por supuesto que los términos son dependientes del país donde se apliquen, pero es lo que he aprendido en mi carrera dibujando con programas en inglés y clientes tanto de habla inglesa como castellana principalmente Chile.

Saludos


----------

